
Ubuntu Drops Python 2.7 from the Default Install in 16.04 - ekianjo
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsXPythonVersions
======
jepler
Guys, it's your LTS release. Don't use that one to break stuff.

~~~
viraptor
There are alphas, betas, rcs, and lots of time. It's not known if there will
be any really bad effects yet. Judging from Arch doing the same thing 5 years
ago, it will be fairly smooth.

------
huxley
If you have some code that needs Python 2.7, I have been really happy using
Pyenv:

[https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv](https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv)

Can't say enough nice things about it, makes it dead simple to run per-project
Python versions on the same system.

